# 2008 Midwest Late Summer Rally



## Scoutr2 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Sorry to say that we will be the only family at the rally.  *

I did what I could, and although several thought the date and place were good - alas, no one is coming. Chris and Heather had an emergency come up, so they will not be able to attend.

I tried!

*HELP! HELP! HELP!*

*WE NEED MORE SIGNUPS. *

*Only two families have signed up so far. Please call and make your reservations, as this campground fills fast as the time approaches. I promise that you'll fall in love with this campground!*

*IT'S OFFICIAL - DATE AND PLACE DETERMINED - AUG. 22-24 - SEE POST #5, BELOW*

After PMing with Chris a little, I've agreed to try and get a *Late Summer Rally* going for us Mid-West folks. There were only five families that were able to make it to Galena this spring, so we definately need another shot at an Outbacker's Rally in these parts. (The food was great, the company was wonderful, and the campfires were warm - I was itchin' for another right after we left!)

The first question is *WHEN*? 
August 22-24 is the last weekend before school starts up full time, here. (My daughter goes back to school for one hour on Friday, the 22nd.) The two weekends before are also OK for me, but may be during or just after some vacations. The weekend after Labor Day is also good for me, but school will be in full swing.

*ON EDIT:* There is an upcoming event at work that I may be required to attend, the weeks of Aug. 11th and Aug. 18th (which would put a crimp on us attending until late Sat). I won't know for sure until Aug. 1. I'll go with whatever date folks settle on, but the weekend after Labor Day (Sept. 5-7) is looking better! Or Aug. 1-3, if swimming is desired.

The next question is *WHERE*? 
I suggested to Chris, and he agreed, that Comlara Park, on Evergreen Lake, near Bloomington, IL looks like a great place. We have camped there twice, and it is a really nice campground. It is a very well-kept McLean County Park District campground. It is easily accessible from east and west, via I-74, and is also easily accessible from the north or the south via I-39 and I-55. Phone reservations are accepted by the park M-F, 8:30-4:30.

There is a swimming beach at Comlara (about a 1-2 mile drive from the campground, but still within the park) that is open from Memorial Day weekend through Labor Day weekend. Comlara has good sized campsites, but are electric-only sites. There is a dump station near the parking lot for the swimming beach. Water is available for filling tanks at several places alongside the roadway, inside the park. (The campground map is hard to find on their website, so here it is: Comlara Park Campground Map.)

We need to pick a date and place, for sure, within the next few weeks so I can call the campground and ask that a block of campsites be held until some "drop-dead" date (if they do that). We leave on a 2-week vacation (Finland) in mid-July, so I need to get all this settled and underway before I leave.

The last question is *WHY*?







Well, I guess I don't need to ask that!

So...How about it???? Anyone up for a Late Summer Rally?

Mike


----------



## H2oSprayer (Aug 5, 2006)

Okay, you did it. You twisted my arm, just enough, to get us to commit. We have extended camping plans in Michigan that will encompass the first two weekends in August. Our boys return to school on the 25th. Maybe if we planned it for August 22 - 24, those of us with children returning to school the following week could extend our stay to a few days before the 22nd?


----------



## out4fun (Aug 22, 2006)

We're be interested.....it would depend on when and where of course! We have the first and in August already booked....and are currently waiting to hear when our block party will be in August for our neighborhood.

So keep us all posted on the plans!


----------



## Stan (Aug 9, 2006)

Sorry we missed all you guys at Galena, we actually went to Palace for Memorial Day. Had a nice relaxing weekend until the Tornado's came rippin around the area! Fortunately the park didn't get hit but there were very high winds...all while we were over in Dubuque giving money away to the slot machines. Great folks next to us, put up the awning and stored all our stuff (the few things that we had out) under the OB, so we had no damage at all.

We'd love to do the rally, but that is about the only weekend that we couldn't do it, so I'll keep watching the posting to see if y'all chose another date.

We will, however, still be at Indiana Dunes in July

Stan & Deb

PS Found a 96 Ford F250 Diesel...must be nuts...diesel is $4.79/gal, but I used it to go to Galena and avg'd 12.3 mpg a heck of a lot better than the Tahoe and lots of spare juice too!


----------



## Scoutr2 (Aug 21, 2006)

*IT'S OFFICIAL - DATE AND PLACE DETERMINED*

August 22-24 is the date that all but one of the few responders said they could make it. So the last weekend before school starts up full time (for us) is now official.

The place is Comlara Park, on Evergreen Lake, near Bloomington, IL. We have camped there twice, and it is a really nice campground. It is a very well-kept McLean County Park District campground. It is easily accessible from east and west, via I-74, and is also easily accessible from the north or the south via I-39 and I-55. Phone reservations are accepted by the park M-F, 8:30-4:30.

There is a swimming beach (on Lake Evergreen) at Comlara that will be open through Labor Day weekend. Comlara has good sized campsites, but are electric-only sites. (The swimming beach is on Lake Evergreen, and it is about a 1-2 mile drive from the campground, but still within the park) There is a dump station near the parking lot for the swimming beach. Water is available for filling tanks at several places alongside the roadway, inside the park.

The campground map is hard to find on their website, so here it is: Comlara Park Campground Map.

I called today (July 3) and placed our personal reservation for *Site #46*. Each Outbacker will need to make their own reservations (309-726-2022, ext. 221), as they cannot hold a block of campsites for us. There are a number of sites adjacent to and/or in that same loop that are still available for our rally. But I would advise calling them *ASAP* to get your reservations made, because this is a very popular campground and will fill up fast as the date approaches. (We're now only 6 weeks away, and this campground is full EVERY weekend.)

Any of the sites, *34-47*, will work for our rally, so try to get one of those. Some of you may even want to come a few days early, to take advantage of the swimming beach, the fishing, and the nice, spacious campsites. (Please note that you cannot put a boat in Lake Evergreen unless you have a McClean County Parks sticker - and they are kinda pricey for just one weekend.)

As the date nears, we can discuss campfires, potluck on Saturday, and Saturday activities. (Their rules say no alcohol, but I have discreetly had a few beers there before, and nobody said a word. Common sense applies here.)

So let the fun begin! Hope we can get at least ten or more of you there - that would double the number that attended the Spring Rally, in Galena!

Hope to see you there!

Mike


----------



## H2oSprayer (Aug 5, 2006)

Scoutr2 - Site #: 46
H2oSprayer - Site #: 44


----------



## H2oSprayer (Aug 5, 2006)

Come one, come *ALL*. For all of newer, mid-western Outbackers, this is a great opportunity to meet other Outbackers. This rally will be located just south west of Chicago and we always have a great, kid friendly time. If you have been waiting to see if this weekend will work for you, I'd suggest that you make your reservations soon!! It's my understanding is that this park fills up most weekends. We hope to see you there!!


----------

